# Who makes a good holster for The Judge?



## Mdnitedrftr

I just bought a Judge :mrgreen: ...but I have to wait for it to get in, lol.

I ended up ordering the 3" blued version. Who makes a good holster for them?


----------



## hemmigremmie

Awwww.....U lucky ass. lol

I wanted one of those but I was afraid it wouldnt conceal very well so I bought a millinium pro pt145.
Let me know how it shoots and yer thoughts on it.
Again, conrats Hg:smt023


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Did Taurus stop making guns? Cause I still dont have my Judge... :smt076


----------



## Wyatt

Here's a pretty good video of what the Judge will do to a carjacker using the 410 shot. Two really big holes in the cardboard BG!

http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


----------



## rckprtr

Ive been waiting for 6 weeks for my judge.I put the stainless 3" on order. should be getting my holster for it next week, from simply rugged.com


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

rckprtr said:


> Ive been waiting for 6 weeks for my judge.I put the stainless 3" on order. should be getting my holster for it next week, from simply rugged.com


6 weeks?! I think Im gonna call up Taurus and tell them to bump up production. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## NAS T MAG

Here's mine naked and then dressed in it's Westwoods Landing holster. It's a fun gun!


----------



## js

Wyatt said:


> Here's a pretty good video of what the Judge will do to a carjacker using the 410 shot. Two really big holes in the cardboard BG!
> 
> http://www.taurususa.com/video/taurus-theJudge-video.cfm


Jesus Christ! :smt119


----------



## kenn

*Judge Question*

What's the muzzleflip like using the .410 I would think it'd be hard to control - that one guy in the video seems deceptively strong (ex-gunny strong)


----------



## Wyatt

kenn said:


> What's the muzzleflip like using the .410 I would think it'd be hard to control - that one guy in the video seems deceptively strong (ex-gunny strong)


Looking at the video, I'm not sure recoil is even relevant. After that first shot it doesn't look like it would matter if the second shot went through the roof of your car. Except of course, that you would now be driving a convertible. :smt023


----------



## purple72

*Judge recoil*

I've had my 3" blued since last summer, and the recoil is really not that bad. Granted, it's not a .22, but it's bearable. A friend was shooting mine with the thought of a nightstand gun his wife could shoot. Well, after one shot, his words were "No way could she handle this". He felt like she might get one shot off, but not 2. Plus, he felt like it kicked enough, that she wouldn't practice. So, he's still looking. Honestly, I think the noise is worse than the kick.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Well I ended up calling Taurus directly today to find out whats taking so long with the Judge. Turns out they're not on back order, they're on back back order. :anim_lol:

The guy told me they'll be back in stock near the end of June or possibly July. :smt022 

So I ended up going back to the gun store and taking my deposit off the Judge and picking up a slighty used Sig P239.

I still plan on getting a Judge sometime soon....maybe Ill buy it for myself for a birthday present in August....


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Check a gun show as well if you have any in your area. I see them at every gun show around here 

-Jeff-


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

I definetly will. I still want one bad. Besides I have lots of stocked up 45 Colt and .410 ammo, and not too mention a holster for the gun already. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1

BeefyBeefo said:


> Check a gun show as well if you have any in your area. I see them at every gun show around here
> 
> -Jeff-


If people are selling them off at gun shows, how good could they be? Think about it.

Wait a minute -- GUN SHOWS? Isn't that where terrorists get their weapons-of-choice?


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If people are selling them off at gun shows, how good could they be? Think about it.


Most of the tables at the gun shows here are dealers. They simply bring their stock to the show and try to sell for the same prices. Most of the tables anyways. But I see them at a lot of tables at every show.

-Jeff-


----------



## kenn

Wyatt said:


> Looking at the video, I'm not sure recoil is even relevant. After that first shot it doesn't look like it would matter if the second shot went through the roof of your car. Except of course, that you would now be driving a convertible. :smt023


Ha! - always wanted a convertible.

How much penetration can a 410 shell have though? Even at that range?
Even rifled?
Are there like tungsten or teflon coated pellets in existence?


----------



## Wyatt

That is the unanswered question - penetration. I do not know the answer to that. But those holes are impressive.


----------



## Mike Barham

Box O' Truth did a test on the Judge, where it fared rather poorly as a fighting tool: http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm.

The article ends with these conclusions, if you don't want to read the whole thing.

***********

_Lessons learned:
1. Jack bought this pistol for snakes and it looks like a fine tool for that job.

2. Birdshot, in any gauge, is for little birds.

3. Buckshot out of a .410 does not penetrate enough to be an effective personal defense load.

4. The rifled slug was also a disappointment and did not have enough weight or power or penetration to be effective as a defense load.

5. The .45 Long Colt loads had plenty of penetration and would be the preferred defense load for this pistol.

6. It's fun to bust clays with this pistol._

***********

I'd still like to see a gelatin test to confirm my low opinion of .410 out of a handgun, but I doubt any serious people or agencies will spend the time to gelatin-test a giant revolver when most everyone issues/carries an auto now.

My general opinion is that, since the Judge works best loaded with plain old .45 Colt rounds, why not just get a regular .45 Colt revolver and save the size and weight? Or better yet, why not get a .45ACP or .45GAP auto, which is ballistically similar while being smaller, lighter, and holding more rounds?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

One thing about the Box O' Truth article is that they are shooting from 10 yards out. The VP of Taurus even says its meant for close distances, like within the confines of a room or in a car. And still, most civilian shootings happen in under 7 yards(If Im not mistaken).

But I too would like to see a gelatin test, or atleast see what the bullets do to a dead pig or something.


----------



## Mike Barham

Some pretty pitiful velocities/ballistics are recorded here: http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?p=4355506. These numbers are from a derringer with a 3 3/4" barrel.

Here we see the Judge loses a good deal of velocity compared to a shotgun, theoretically reducing effectiveness: http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=273271.

Further, here are some gelatin tests, but they involve a shotgun with an 18" barrel: http://www.brassfetcher.com/410 bore.html. The supposedly-fearsome slug load only penetrated 5" in gelatin. The buckshot did better, digging to 18", but this is for a 3" load out of an 18" barrel, versus the 2 1/2" from the Judge's 3" tube.

So far I see this gun as good for snakes and rats, but not well-suited to a defensive role against humans.


----------



## Old Padawan

Galco is now making the Dual Action Outdoorsman holster for the Judge. Its an Excellent camping/hiking holster. http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3550&GunID=442

I don't think to much of the gun/caliber for self defense. It's a bit large with a caliber that loses power over a short distance. While Taurus May advise that it is meant for close up use (per previous comment inferring that 10 yards is to far) I may not get to choose the distance to engage my attacker. Considering the size, I would guess it a bit slow to deploy.


----------



## K-DUB

I have the blued, 6 1/2 inch model. 
I was really impressed with the accuracy from this gun with 45 Long Colt.
My brother and I was shooting pie pans at 75-80 feet. Very nice.

I was not as impressed with the .410 shotgun shells. I have tried 000 buck
and #2's and #4's and the dispersel pattern was eye opening.
I would use this gun on snakes with shotgun shells any day.

I would defenitly use 45 LC in a self defense situation. The gun is alot of fun if you know its limitations.


----------



## Big Jim

*Judge shortage*

I own a Judge ultra lite first one in Nevada love it. The reason they are hard to find is that Taurus turned all production lines to meet the need of the pt 1911 demand. Stay tuned they turn out some every so often get on the list and wait. It's worth it.


----------



## westernamerican

*This is the rig I bought for my Judge. Bought it from Galco and it is pure quality! Couldn't have been a nicer holster and the belt is super nice too!*

*







*


----------

